# I Don't Understand



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

Why do thin, "background" buildings cost more than complete buildings?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

All depends on the building. Don't ever pay full price - I highly recommend getting on the Walther's monthly mailing list for their sale catalog. You can usually get buildings between 30-50% off when they are on sale.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

aircooled said:


> Why do thin, "background" buildings cost more than complete buildings?


For backgrounds, you could cut cardboard squares or pieces of styrene plastic from kits and then print out a picture of the side of a building on your inkjet printer and stick it to your material. You could add layers of depth by cutting out windows and adding standout shapes (additional layers of paper or cardboard) and then re-printing bits of the building photo and cutting and pasting those pieces in place. That way, the windows are recessed and canopies stick out.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That's easy...all the waste from tossing the back halves out...:laugh:


----------

